# FreeBSD Fridays and Office Hours



## decuser (Jul 25, 2020)

All,

In case you missed it, the FreeBSD foundation is hosting FreeBSD Fridays and Office Hours. These events are synchronous, live sessions, where the host(s) talk about, demonstrate, or answer questions in real time. The video portion is livestreamed and there is a IRC chatroom associated with the stream where you can discuss the stream and ask questions.

So far, I've only gone to a few (found out about them a week or two ago), but they are great. The Friday sessions are more presentation/tutorials and are good for people just coming to FreeBSD or trying to learn about the project and basics. The Office Hours are for anybody - newbs and wizards alike. Deb Goodkin, rollerangel, Allan Jude, Ed Maste, and others contribute (all new to me) to make it an interesting and fruitful discussion.

I recommend them and think that the more the merrier. These are great sessions for raising awareness - where else can you get quality information about FreeBSD interactively?... oh, yeah in the forums, but with video and audio - well worth it.

The streams are posted, so you can also watch them after the fact.

The schedule of upcoming events (usually lunchtime central, late afternoon UTC, midmorning pacific, late evening bangaluru time, etc) is here.

The stream for freebsd fridays is here.

and the stream for office hours is here.

Hope to see y'all at the next one 

Will


----------

